# [Adobe Auditon] Double Aufnahme



## oidA (15. September 2006)

Hey,  Also kurz zu mir - Ich nutze Adobe Auditon und nehme damit ab und zu nen paar Raps auf..  Höre öfters bei Rappern das sie eine doppelstimme hinter ihrer Stimme haben.  Meine Frage ist jetzt - Wie bekomme ich zu meiner Stimme noch so eine "hintere stimme"  die deutlich zu hören ist aber nicht die Standart stimme übertönen sollte...  Gibt es sowas bei AA?


----------



## chmee (15. September 2006)

Vergiss irgendwelche Effekte. Du kannst nen Chorus oÄ zum Aufdicken benutzen.
Aber doppeln bleibt doppeln, einfach nochmal rappen und dann diese zweite Spur
leise mitlaufen lassen. Oder nur wichtige Stellen doppeln. Oder Beides.

Die einfache Art, nen Rap fett klingen zu lassen.

mfg chmee


----------



## oidA (15. September 2006)

yes, danke nochmal ...  hehe werds mal moin ausprobieren


----------

